# Orion Repair



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

I did a little search.... didn't really find much.

Anybody know of a place that repairs the 1st or 2nd Gen amps??


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Users on here ShawnK and Trickyricky are both amp repair persons. You may want to try contacting them to see if they are available or if they recommend someone.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> Users on here ShawnK and Trickyricky are both amp repair persons. You may want to try contacting them to see if they are available or if they recommend someone.


Cool, I sent ShawnK a PM.... will do 1 by 1  Only other place I heard of is Spectronix.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Spectronix is way too expensive


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> Spectronix is way too expensive


Yeah, there quote is more than I paid for it... I have two working ones for the project I had in mind. One more on the way, so if it works that leaves one as back up.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

So, this broke amp.. The Neg L wire was replaced, maybe a transistor right there too. But I noticed the Blue lead look strange at the connector. And so did the Neg L. After pulling them loose, some dumb ass has the wires stripped and crimped on the insulation crimp of the pin.  So I solder those the other day. Tonight I was looking at it again. All the pins to ground, All the pins to positive have the same resistance as a good working amp..
Then I noticed, Holy crap! All the wires in the connector are dicked over.. LOL

This thing pulls 20 amps on the Astron 35, dragging voltage down to 9 volts. Guess will try on a car batt, see if it will pop something


----------

